
Linked from Penny Arcade - PA Day 2009 - MicahWedemeyer
http://blog.aisleten.com/2009/01/28/linked-from-penny-arcade-pa-day-2009/
======
MicahWedemeyer
My startup got a link from Penny Arcade, and boy was it a wild weekend :)

~~~
dlytle
I rememeber that for a while, PA made a point to send out warning notices to
people they were going to link in their news posts.

Did they happen to send one your way, or did you find out when your site's
traffic spiked like a champion volleyball player?

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
I found out when an old friend sent me an email:

subj: Holy Shit!!!!!! body: You hit the Big Time!!!!

------
trickjarrett
Congrats on the link, glad to see a gaming web 2.0 site begin to really rock
it. I'll also be looking into your site for my own gaming use.

~~~
jim-greer
Congrats are definitely in order, they are not easy to please. I love PA but
they still haven't linked to us at Kongregate...

------
JMiao
hey micah -- is there a reason why the demo video on obsidian portal's
homepage is an image and not the actual embeddable?

